# Favorite "American" Movie Heroes



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Since AFI is doing the special in June, I'm going to make it a thread. 

Restrictions: "American" films include anything in the English language with a significant creative or financial contribution from the United States. A "hero" is defined as a character "who prevails in extreme circumstances and dramatizes a sense of morality, courage and purpose. Though they may be ambiguous or flawed, they often sacrifice themselves to show humanity at its best."


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Matthew Quigley---Tom sellick--Quigley down Under


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

John Wayne's character in every movie he made, especially Rio Bravo (best. western. ever.).

John McClane (Bruce Willis) in the Die Hard series. The movie series that launched a thousand knock-offs, it still holds up on its own.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

Morgan Freeman is "lean on me"
Meryl Streep in "music of the Heart"


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Gary Cooper---you fill in the blank


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Harrison Ford as Indiana Jones


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

"Ahnold" in True Lies. Hurry up with the darned DVD!!!!


----------



## kark_1999 (Apr 2, 2003)

William Blake - Dead Man.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DarrellP _
> *"Ahnold" in True Lies. Hurry up with the darned DVD!!!! *


 Huh ? I have this on DVD. It looks great sitting there with the rest of my Ahnold collection


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

A bare bones non-anamorphic release was made by Fox a few years ago. There has been rumors of a Special Edition in the works.


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Harrison Ford in Star Wars. The quintessential "American" in that he came to the party for the money, but wound up helping the cause due to a moral sense of duty. (Or for those of you on the left of the aisle, he said it was for the cause but it was REALLY about the money..... you can take it either way)


----------



## toenail (Oct 15, 2002)

Gregory Peck as Atticus Finch in "To Kill a Mockingbird." What better person can you have for a hero than a trial lawyer??? Seriously, though, its a great movie and he is truly a great character in it.
I also enjoy Charlton (over my cold, dead body) Heston in Ben Hur and The Ten Commandments. And, for something completely different, Peter Sellers as Inspector Clouseau.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Charles Nelson Reilly in the "Cannon Ball Run" movies, he was such a Manly, Man. !rolling


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

For an ordinary man who becomes my hero as he single-handedly takes out the bad guys without regard to his own life, I nominate Charles Bronson in "Death Wish."


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Bruce Willis as John McClane in Die Hard
Christopher Reeves as Clark Kent _and_ Superman in Superman
(thank God for Nicholas Cage not doing this part)
Tobey Maguire as Peter Parker _and_ Spiderman in Spiderman


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Since CBS is airing the special on Tuesday.... THREAD BUMP.


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Tom Berringer-Rex O'Herlihan in Rustlers Rhapsody--'That's right Blackie, in the hand, and while your at it see somebody about your hearing'


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

The entire team at NASA in "Apollo 13", "Failure Is Not An Option" of course their star has not shined so brightly the last few years


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

How about George Burns as God?


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Z'Loth _
> *How about George Burns as God? *


That was typecasting


----------

